# Größte Fische?



## Leif (22. Juni 2003)

Hi @ all.
Wollte mal fragen, was eure größten Fische mit der Fliegenrute waren.
Hatte es mal ne Zeit angefangen und einige schöne Döbel und Forellen erbeuten können.
Ich bin aber nie das Gefühl los gewordn, dass ich einen großen Fisch nicht mit der Fliegenrute gebändigt bekomme.
Habe jetzt schon mehrfach gehört das selbst große Barben und Rapfen mit der Fliegenrute bezwungen wurden.
Aber wie sind eure Erfahrungen?
Gruß Leif


----------



## Maddin (22. Juni 2003)

Moin....

mein größter Fisch mit der Fliegenrute war eine 39er Meerforelle (released). Leider habe ich kein Foto....ich hoffe du glaubst mir das auch so. Mit Rapfen, Döbel...Barbe habe ich fliegentechnisch noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Flyfisher (22. Juni 2003)

Also mein größter war eine Forelle mit 50cm!!!


----------



## Ace (22. Juni 2003)

meiner war ein Dorsch mit geschätzt 35-38 cm hab ihn nicht gemessen sondern released.


----------



## marioschreiber (22. Juni 2003)

Mehrere Mefos um die 40 cm.
Der Drill ist nicht mit dem an der Spinnrute zu vergleichen. Ich hätte alle Fische größer geschätzt!
Ich durfe aber auch schon dabei sein wie ein Freund eine Meerforelle von 74 cm.(!) an die Fliegenrute bekam (und auch rausholte).


----------



## Bellyman (23. Juni 2003)

Bisher, Pollack 74 cm









Ein Bekannter: Pollack 83 cm, 5,5 kg


----------



## gismowolf (23. Juni 2003)

*größte Fische*

Mein bisher größter Fisch mit der Fliegenrute war ein Hecht aus der Ager mit genau 4 kg,der auf einen selbstgebundenen Muddler Minnow biß.
Ein kräftiges Petri Heil aus dem Hausruckwald wünscht Gismowolf


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2003)

Auf ne 5/6er Fliegenrute und ne Goldkopfnymphe Grösse 14 nen Hecht von gut einem Meter (ist mir aus der Hand gerutscht) nach langem und nervenaufreibendem Drill.
Man kann allgemein mit relativ feinem GErät viel grössere Fische landen als angenommen - qualitativ hochwertiges Gerät und etwas Erfahrung sowie ein nicht zu "hindernisreiches Gewässer" vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Mühle (23. Juni 2003)

Bei mir: Bachforelle von 42 cm.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## schroe (23. Juni 2003)

Zander: 83cm aus der Weser, Köder: weißer Muddler.
Mefo: 68 cm, Ostsee Aerö, Köder: schwarzer "Crazy Charly".
Der Drill an der Fliegenrute ist wirklich unvergleichlich schön.


----------



## AndreasG (23. Juni 2003)

Der gestrige Trip an die Kongeau brachte mir nur kleine handlange Bachforellen ein. Kurzerhand auf dem Rückweg nochmal einen Puff angesteuert und 1 stunde gefischt.
Ergebnis: 3 Regenbogner von 50,50,52 und gefrustete Dänen die den ganzen Tag fast nichts gefangen hatten ( Wasserkugeln groß wie Bojen ) und die zum Halbkreis geformte 5er  im Drill bestaunten.


Gruß
Andreas


----------



## AndreasG (23. Juni 2003)

*Wer kann helfen ??*

Ich hätte auch noch Fotos von einer 45er Platten nur leider haut das mit der Pixelzahl nicht hin ( 1024 x 768 ).
Kann man das nachträglich bearbeiten ?
Wie läuft das mit Fotango ?
Ansonsten könnte ich die Fotos bei Bedarf als Mail verschicken.


----------



## grünfüssler (23. Juni 2003)

persönlich einen 5 kilo bonito an ner 5-6er fliegenrute.
im neuen blinker ist ein bericht drin das ein deutscher vor asencion island einen blue marlin mit 120 kilo an einer 12er fliegenrute gefangen hat..............
im prinzip geht alles wenn einer weiss was er tut............
gruss....das fliegendefussel


----------



## AndreL (23. Juni 2003)

Hi, 
also ich denke das mein bisher größter Fisch mit der Fliege auch Irgendeine Regenbogenforelle war.
Ob es eine derer ist die ich gestern mit AndreasG in einer Dänischen "Angelanlage" gefangen habe weiß ich zwar nicht genau aber es ist auf jeden fall ein Fisch in ähnlicher Größe gewesen!
Ich weiß nicht genau wie groß diese 3 waren, aber da meine Größte wohl in etwa genauso groß war wie die Größte von Andreas, denke ich mal etwas über 50.


----------



## havkat (23. Juni 2003)

Laaaang ist´s her! 

Pures Anfängerglück....


----------



## Ace (23. Juni 2003)

@havkat
Mefo??? goil!!! bin auch Anfänger...wie muss ich das jetzt mit dem Glück machen

@AndreasG
schick mir das Foto an mathias@m-b-meeresfischen.de und du bekommst es in der richtigen Größe zurück und kannst es dann reinstellen.


----------



## havkat (24. Juni 2003)

Nöö Ace!

Leider nich. War ein geschonter Lachsrogner, deshalb auch den Klaps auf´n Hintern und ciao Bella. Hatte, so bummelig, einen Meter, die Dame. 

War "Beifang" beim Mefofischen. Einer der wenigen Würfe, die ich sauber rausbekam. 

War aber trotzdem ein recht interessantes Viertelstündchen.


----------



## Leif (24. Juni 2003)

Und wo hasse die "Dame" gefangen?


----------



## havkat (24. Juni 2003)

Mörrumsån.


----------



## AndreasG (24. Juni 2003)

*Ich hab was gelernt !!*

Hier nun die Fotos von der Platten aus Norge !
Das war übrigens kein Einzelfang. Als wir Anfang Mai oben waren hatten die Seeringler sich zum laichen in den flachen Buchten gesammelt. Wenn wir nachts gefischt haben war es schon ein echtes Schauspiel die Platten als Nachläufer zu beobachten.


----------



## marioschreiber (24. Juni 2003)

Cooool !
Wie war der Drill ?


----------



## AndreasG (24. Juni 2003)

Der Drill war echt geil !
Haben von einem Steg aus gefischt und hatten vor den Füßen ca. 3m Wassertiefe, da konnten die Platten so richtig schön ihre Fläche einsetzen. Die Bisse merkte man nur dadurch das man mehr Wiederstand beim Einstrippen hatte, aber nach dem Anschlag ging die Post ab.


----------



## Leif (27. Juni 2003)

Hi @ all.
Habe gerade nen Bericht gelesen, dass riesiege Tarpons auf Fliege gefangen werden. Die müssen ja mächtig abgehen.
Gruß Leif


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. Juni 2003)

...





> dass riesiege Tarpons auf Fliege gefangen werden


 .... leider nicht an unseren Küsten :q ..aber das wär mal was ....


----------



## havkat (28. Juni 2003)

Tjä!

Marlin "On the fly". 

Der dänische Angeljournalist u. Fotograf J.P. Hansen (Rest in peace) hatte es sich zum Ziel gesetzt jeden Angelfisch mit der Fliege zu fangen.

Ob er´s geschafft hat, weiß ich nicht aber u. a. hatte er auch einen konkreten Heringshai im Fangbuch.

P.S.: Vielleicht noch was aktuelles zum Thema:

Habe gerade ´ne SMS aus Norwegen bekommen.

" 98cm, 10,5kg auf _General Practitioner_."

Zwei Kumpel sind, für zwei Wochen, an der Gaula. (Die Säcke!! :r )


----------



## marioschreiber (28. Juni 2003)

Ein Bekannter ist im Moment an der Mörrum.
120 cm Blanklachs !!!
War aber leider nicht korekt gehakt. Die Fliege sass irgendwo über dem Auge. Also hat er den Fisch zurückgesetzt.
(Schade eigendlich!)


----------



## havkat (28. Juni 2003)

Jauuu!

Watt´n Jammer!
Ist aber sowieso Vorschrift, war jedenfalls damals so, fehlgehakte Fische die keine ernsthafte Verletzung haben zu releasen.


----------



## marioschreiber (28. Juni 2003)

Is in meinen augen auch nur korekt!
Hat ihn ja nicht GEFANGEN.

Er handelt aber immer so (siehe "Rute und Rolle", Bericht über die 94er).


----------



## CyTrobIc (28. Juni 2003)

hab zwar noch nie mit der fliege geangelt aber mal nen dorsch am arsch gehakt  (auch released) war auchn bitten lütt der kleine 32cm auf nen 180g Pilk.

btw. ist es schwer fliegenfischen zu erlernen ? was kostet eine "günstige" ausrüstung ? und wie sind die changen mit der methode was zu fangen , ich fange im allgemeinem nicht soo viel


----------



## Fliegenfänger (29. Juni 2003)

Ich habe letztens mal an unserem Vereinsteich die Fliegenrute mit einem einfachen Haken u. Schwimmbrot eingesetzt. Haken Größe 3, Rute u. Schnur Klasse 6. Habe damit einen Karpfen von 68 cm gefangen. Hätte mich hinterher in den Arsch beißen können, der Karpfen hat mir alles Backing von der Rolle geholt u. ist mit der teuren Flugschnur durch Kraut u. Hindernisse geschwommen. Hinterher war die Schnur rauh u. 40€ im Eimer. Mache ich nie wieder. Sonst war meine größte Forelle 54 cm.

Gruß Fliegenfänger


----------



## marioschreiber (29. Juni 2003)

Naturköder an der Fliegenrute?
Das war die Strafe !


----------



## Fliegenfänger (29. Juni 2003)

*@ marioschreiber*

Es gibt halt auch noch richtige Praktiker.


----------



## Leif (1. Juli 2003)

Hi @ all.
Habe gerade wohl die Weltrekordforelle hier  mit der Fliegenrute entdeckt.
Gruß Leif


----------



## Leif (1. Juli 2003)

Un nen fetten Muskie !!! Unglaublich!!!
Ich glaube jetzt bin ich echt überzeugt.


----------



## Klausi (1. Juli 2003)

Oha, schöne Teile.


----------



## Leif (1. Juli 2003)

Ja auf die kann man an der Fliegernrute mächtig stolz sein.
Was aber nicht heissen soll, dass man nicht auf kleine Fische stolz sein soll.
Gruß Leif


----------



## RFF Ronald (1. Juli 2003)

*Fliegenfischen auf Barben und Rapfen*

Man kann fast jeden Fisch mit der Fliegenrute fangen. Dei große Ausnahme sind Aale. Aber selbst die sollen mit der trockenfliege zu fangen sein, wenn im Rhein das Uferaas in riesigen Mengen schlüpft und die Fische austicken. Schaut Euch mal unsere Seite an, da gibt es zahlreiche Bilder von Barben, Alanden etc.

Gruß Ronald

Ruhrpott-Flyfishers


----------



## havkat (1. Juli 2003)

......... und dann war da noch der größte Altalachs 2002.


----------



## ollidi (1. Juli 2003)

Und welcher bist Du auf dem Bild????? :q :q


----------



## Leif (2. Juli 2003)

Hi @ all.
Nachdem das nun mit den größten Fischen ja geklärt ist, würde mich interresieren was eure kleinsten Fänge waren.
Bei und geht einer regelmäßig seinen Anschlag üben indem er auf Lauben angelt. Wenn sie die Wasserfläche durchbrechen war der Anschlag angeblich zu stark.
Gruß Leif


----------



## marioschreiber (3. Juli 2003)

Hornhecht von ca. 15 cm.
Hat den schwarzen "Wollybugger" voll genommen.
War finstere Nacht, ich hab ihn erst nochmal mit ausgeworfen bis ich es gemerkt habe


----------



## Mikesch (3. Juli 2003)

@Mario,

wie war das mit dem Naturköder an der Fliegenrute  ?
Und dann auch noch mit "lebendem Köderfisch".


----------



## marioschreiber (3. Juli 2003)

Ich wusste das das kommt.......


----------



## Zwergpirat (3. Juli 2003)

Letzte Woche  hat sich ein ca. 15 cm langer Barsch entschlossen, mir ein paar aufregende Sekunden an der 8er Einhand zu bereiten:q


----------



## Mikesch (4. Juli 2003)

Kleinster  Fisch -> fingerlange Laube auf 12er Flohkrebs-Imitation.

Kam nach dem Anhieb direkt ins Boot geflogen, hatte mit größerer Beute (Barsch od. Rotauge über 100g) gerechnet.


----------



## wolfgang45 (10. Juli 2003)

Hm,kleinster Fisch,ich erinnere mich noch an meinen Sieg bei den Kreismeisterschaften im Fliegenfischen(muß so 1969 oder 1970) gewesen sein.Ich siegt damals ganz grandios mit 2 Ukeleis(Gesamtgewicht 60g),welche zufällig beim Abheben der Schur mit rausgesegelt sind.

Bei größeren Sachen hab ich bloß das hier anzubieten,11,45kg.


----------



## Mühle (10. Juli 2003)

@ wolfgang45

hehe, "bloß das hier anzubieten" ist gut!!! 

Schreib doch mal bißchen mehr über diesen Fang. Würde mich interessieren.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Leif (10. Juli 2003)

Hallo Wolfgang45!!!
Habe deinen Fang schon mal im Netz in irgend einer Gallerie gesehen. Interresiert mich natürlich auch ob er aus dänischen oder deutschen Gewässer stammt.(Tippe auf Dänemark, wegen Fliege)
Gruß Leif


----------



## wolfgang45 (10. Juli 2003)

Na da ist nicht viel aufregendes zu berichten zu dem Fisch,ist natürlich ein "Puffbomber",erlegt hab ich den im Winter 2001,auf einen Mikey Fin in Grün,mit Goldkopf,Hakengröße 8.
Zu dem Gewässer muß man sagen,daß es sich eigentlich nicht um einen typischen Forellenteich handelt,sondern,daß dort mehr Karpfen,Welse und Störe vorhanden sind und eben als Zugabe diese kleinen netten Tierchen,von den manche wohl fast an der 15kg-Marke kratzen dürften.
Im Winter ist es da ziemlich ruhig und nur einige Fliegenfischer treiben sich da rum.
Das Schleppen mit dem üblichen Forellenteig ist dort übrigends verboten.
Fische dieser Größe und größer wurden in dem besagten Winter öfter mal gefangen.
Vom Drill her unterscheiden sich die Großen etwas von den kleineren Exemplaren,es gibt so gut wie keine Sprünge,dafür lange nicht bremsbare Fluchten und hechtartiges Kopfschütteln,gegen Ende des Drills ist meist "Kopfbohren" am Grund zu beobachet,wobei der Fisch die Maulpartie am Grund scheuert,beim Biß sollte man sich den Anschlag lieber verkneifen und warten bis der Fisch abdreht,sonst sitzt der Haken oft nicht oder es folgt ein urplötzlicher Schlag der oft nicht abgefedert werden kann,allein der Widerstand der Fliegenschnur im Wasser reicht dann zum Vorfachbruch.
Der Drill dieses Fisches wies als Besonderheit auf,die darin bestand,daß es der erste Wurf war und daß mein Sohn während des Drills von mir Kleingeld für eine Bockwurst wollte.
Also alles nicht so doll aufregend wie man denken mag.


----------



## wolfgang45 (10. Juli 2003)

@Leif,
der Fisch stammt sicher aus Dänemark,aber wurde in Mecklenburg gefangen.


----------



## Leif (10. Juli 2003)

Hi.
Ui hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Trotzdem Glückwunsch.
Stimmt es denn mit der Hitparade?.
Gruß Leif


----------



## Mühle (10. Juli 2003)

@ wolfgang45

schön geschrieben. Sehr interessant. Vor allem das Drillverhalten des Fisches.
Am besten jedoch gefiel mir die geschilderte Situation, dass Dein Sohn während des Drills von Dir Geld verlangte. Das stelle ich mir recht hektisch und schwierig vor.:q 
Ich hatte neulich am Rhein eine ähnliche Situation zu bestreiten, als mich das Klingeln des Aalglöckchens vom Pinkeln abberief und ich im Kampf mit dem Aal, mein kürzeres Gegenstück in die Hose zu befödern, genötigt war, wegen nahenden Fußgängern. Auch nicht leicht. Aber ich habe obsiegt.:q 

Nochmal Glückwunsch zu der Riesenforelle.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## marioschreiber (10. Juli 2003)

Mühle, in jeder Hand einen Aal! 

Wat hep wi lacht !


----------



## wolfgang45 (10. Juli 2003)

@Leif,
das Bild ist bei Albert(Hecht24) auf der HP in der Bildergalerie,
in einer Hitparade ist der Fisch nicht,da kommt er auch nicht hin.

@Mühle,
........ja,also...das mit den 2 Aalen ! 

Also in meinem Fall war das ja so,ich hab ihm das Geld ja nicht gegeben,es war bloß lustig,daß der Bengel garnicht realisiert hatte was los war bis ihm dann sagte,daß ich momentan in Arbeit sei.


----------

